# Broken nose - 14 month old :(



## A3my

I have no idea where to post this but would really appreciate it if anyone who has experienced this could reply. My son hit his face on laminate flooring on Tuesday and his nose took the brunt of the fall and swelled right up/bruised. I took him to the GP the next day (who was clueless and sat on the internet researching what to do :() he said to come back in a week when the swelling goes and see if he needs referring to an ENT specialist. By Saturday the swelling had gone and its obvious to me and his Dad that the bridge of his nose has shifted and his nose was broken. I rang NHS direct for advice about whether to go to A&E or wait to see the GP. They said to wait and I am seeing the GP tomorrow but I feel sick with worry that they wont take it seriously as it doesnt look that bad but I know it will get worse as he gets older and his nose grows and develops in the wrong position. I've read it should be fixed within a week for a child but knowing the NHS he has no chance :( has anyone else experienced this or know of anyone with children that have broken their noses??? I'd really appreciate any replies :hugs:


----------



## OmarsMum

I dont have advise hun, just wanted to offer you & your LO some hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## angel2010

I have no advice, but I think I would be worried too. Doesn't it need to be "reset"? Good luck! Poor bubba!:hugs:


----------



## RJsMum

My son smacked his nose into our entertainment centre when he was running and fell into it head-first. We thought from the swelling and bruising that he broke it, but after a trip to A&E and a paed looking over it, they decided he was lucky and that it wasn't broken.

I know it's hard to relax until then, but you'd be surprised what their little bodies can take. If the GP doesn't see an issue, then I would 100% make a trip to A&E and demand an XRay or second opinion as the issue, as you've realised, is time-sensitive.

Hope he's okay. x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## BethK

Can you take a trip to A&E?


----------



## A3my

Thanks everyone :hugs: saw the GP today and although he couldnt see as Alex keep wriggling he took my concerns seriously and we have an appt at the ENT fracture clinic tomorrow. fingers crossed! x


----------



## angel2010

Glad to hear they are taking some action, hopefully its not broken though.


----------



## New2Bumps

Glad you've got a referral, hope it's not broken x


----------



## MotherBeth

Yikes -- doctors getting on the Internet to learn what to do? That would ....make me worry a little bit about the quality of his medical schooling ... :wacko: 

Definitely good you're seeing a new doctor next! 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: hope it goes well today hun :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Thought I'd just update incase anyone ever reads this thread. Alex was seen by a specialist ENT consultant. He had broken his nose, the cartillage had shifted to the right where it meets the bone. Fortunately his breathing is unaffected but it means they wont operate and he will always have a bump. The cartillage will grow into bone as he gets older and it is impossible to say how his nose will develop. I am devastated for my baby boy but to me he is still gorgeous. I have a small amount of money from a recent redundancy and will keep some to one side should he ever want/need a nose job when he is older. Thankyou for your support xxx


----------



## angel2010

I am sorry to hear it was broken. I am sure he is just as gorgeous now as he is in your avatar though!:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: Poor Alex, hope he's feeling better! xxx


----------



## lylasmummy

Aww bless him xx


----------



## A3my

thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honey08

poor little man :hugs:


----------



## teal

Awww poor boy :hugs: xx


----------



## miel

sorry to hear about his nose ...is he still in pain poor little guy ?

so glad you went and see someone ..at last you know what to expect :hugs:

i am sure he is the cutest little guy :)


----------



## Shiv

Eek Amy - only just seen this thread - poor Alex, and you. I am sorry it was a broken nose in the end, it will take a lot more than a bump in his nose to stop Alex being a handsome devil! 

Oh and all teh coolest people have a broken nose:winkwink:

See you Saturday x


----------



## A3my

Hello Shiv!!! that was a surprise :) thankyou, I hope so. Just have to wait and see as he grows up :( see you Sat - I hear you have an impressive bump now! x

miel - thanks :hugs: he wouldnt be in any pain if he could just stop falling on his face! It was bound to happen sooner or later, he thinks he can run!


----------



## Peas

Please don't worry about this. I broke mine when i was very little and couldnt have it sorted until it was a fully developed nose. I had a rhino septoplasty (nose job) on the NHS because it had been broken from an accident and wasnt a vanity issue. Honestly, it could have been much worse. please dont worry. x


----------



## rwhite

Poor little guy :( :hugs:


----------



## A3my

Peas said:


> Please don't worry about this. I broke mine when i was very little and couldnt have it sorted until it was a fully developed nose. I had a rhino septoplasty (nose job) on the NHS because it had been broken from an accident and wasnt a vanity issue. Honestly, it could have been much worse. please dont worry. x

Thanks so much, that really helps :hugs:


----------



## mimik

Hi! We are going through something similar with my son. I feel heartbroken and I found that thread while looking for information in the internet. I see that it's been several years since the accident. How has it been with your son, has he fully recovered or does he still have some signs left from the nose injury?


----------

